# Stryke123 vs. Shadow11615



## M&F

[size=+2]*Stryke123 vs Shadow11615*[/size]



> Format: 2 vs. 2 singles
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 5 days? That sounds good.
> Damage cap: 27%
> Banned/restricted moves: Direct Recovery moves.
> Arena description: imagine a dirt arena, with about 6 rocks in it. Very original I know, but I want to keep it simple.
> Additional rules: You can only face me if you currently only have unevolved pokemon in your team. I don't want to be challenged by someone with 6 perfectly trained pokemon because I'll get annihilated. I'm a new trainer, and I'd like to face someone else close to my level. No offense, anyone.


*Stryke123's active squad*

 *Volkner* the male Elekid <Static>
 *Flint* the male Magby <Flame Body>


*Shadow11615's active squad*

 *Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip <Torrent>
 *Torchy* the female Torchic <Blaze>
 *King* the male Magikarp <Swift Swim>

Coin flip says...
-Shadow11615 sends out a Pokémon first
-Stryke123 sends out a Pokémon, then issues commands
-Shadow11615 issues commands
-I ref


----------



## Shadow11615

I choose Flop a Dop, the dop a flop, aka Sir Kip of the mud fish family. :) Let's do this!


----------



## Stryke

Pretty sure I'm just under the wire here in issuing a command. I hope I'm right.... Volkner, I need your assistance! If flop a dop uses a non attacking move at any point, use magnet rise! Otherwise, hit em with a charge beam, followed by a Mega punch, and finish with an electroweb!!

*Charge Beam/Magnet Rise ~ Mega Punch/Magnet Rise ~ Electroweb/Magnet Rise*


----------



## M&F

Stryke123 said:


> Pretty sure I'm just under the wire here in issuing a command. I hope I'm right.... Volkner, I need your assistance! If flop a dop uses a non attacking move, use magnet rise! Otherwise, hit em with a charge beam!!


In ASB, you get to order three moves per round. I'm assuming you might have meant to use the same command for all three actions, but if you didn't, feel free to add a couple more.


----------



## Shadow11615

_If flop a dop uses a non attacking move at any point, use magnet rise!_

OK. This ought to be simple: We'll just use non attacking moves all the way through.

*Toxic~Yawn~Mud Sport*


----------



## M&F

Stryke123 vs Shadow11615
*Round 1*​
A gentle wind sprayed the dirt on the soon-to-be battlefield, gritting up the shoes of the two beginning trainers who met for their first battle. And then, suddenly, a wider and taller rush of dust kicked off the ground as an approaching wingbeat stirred the air.

“Ah... don’t mind the Aerodactyl. Just send out your Pokémon and issue your commands. You can start battling as soon as I give the signal.”

Two Pokéballs flew on each side: one to reveal a rather serious-looking Elekid, another releasing a Mudkip that seemed to glow with poise as his trainer spoke. The first battery of moves was called in, and the wave of a flag signaled the beginning of a new ASB battle.



Spoiler: Challenge Rules



Format: 2 vs. 2 singles
Style: Switch 
DQ: 5 days? That sounds good.
Damage cap: 27%
Banned/restricted moves: Direct Recovery moves.





Spoiler: Arena



imagine a dirt arena, with about 6 rocks in it. Very original I know, but I want to keep it simple.


Arena status: Unchanged.


Stryke123 (OO)
*Volkner* the male Elekid
*Health: 100%* - *Energy: 100%*
*Ability:* Static - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 95
*Status:* Stable
*Condition:* Rather bored.
*Commands*: Charge Beam/Magnet Rise ~ Mega Punch/Magnet Rise ~ Electroweb/Magnet Rise

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 100%* - *Energy: 100%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Stable
*Condition:* Just knighted and already in the mood to ride.
*Commands*: Toxic ~ Yawn ~ Mud Sport

-----​
Simply sitting leisurely by one of the rocks, Volkner intently watched his opponent’s move. For that gesture’s benefit, he got a mouthful of purple caustic to the face, seeping through any opening to contaminate his veins. Noting the non-directly offensive moving and wiping it off his face with a swipe of his thick forearm, he proceeded to his own move; sparks flying from the tips of his plug-like horns, he defied gravity with a magnetic force and lifted off the ground, kicking up some dirt as he hovered.

From the air, the Elekid turned to watch his opponent again... And was met with the sight of a great big ol’ yawn. Seems as if he wasn’t the only one bored with the match so far. The awfully contagious visage effortless got to him, and as such, he was yawning in turn without much delay.

Unable to rise even further than he was already floating, Volkner was close to begging his opponent to attack... however, Flop a Dop remained carefree, playing in the dirt and soaking himself, almost as if to ignore the battle at hand. Unable to cope with such a level of boredom, Stryke123’s Pokémon helplessly drifted off to sleep.


-----

Stryke123 (OO)
*Volkner* the male Elekid
*Health: 98%* - *Energy: 96%*
*Ability:* Static - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 95
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 2% damage this round), asleep (100%). Under effects of Magnet Rise (3 more actions).
*Condition:* Might wake up when the battle actually begins, maybe.
*Performed*: Magnet Rise ~ Magnet Rise (failed) ~ Magnet Rise (failed)

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 100%* - *Energy: 87%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Under effects of Mud Sport (9 more actions).
*Condition:* Donning the knightly suit of dirt armor.
*Performed*: Toxic ~ Yawn ~ Mud Sport​


Spoiler: Command resolutions, calculations, and rolls



*=Action 1*
-Volkner waits on the opponent’s move.
-Commence Flop a Dop's Toxic.
*Successful hit [50 < 90].
*4% energy is spent.
*Volkner is badly poisoned.
-Commence Volkner's Magnet Rise.
*4% energy is spent.
*Volkner has the Levitate ability for the next five actions.
-Volkner takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
=Action 2
-Volkner waits on the opponent’s move.
-Commence Flop a Dop's Yawn.
*4% energy is spent.
*At the end of the next action, Volkner will fall asleep.
-Volkner attempts to use Magnet Rise, but the move fails, as Volkner is already under effects of Magnet Rise.
-4 actions remain for Magnet Rise.
=Action 3
-Volkner waits on the opponent’s move.
-Commence Flop a Dop's Mud Sport.
*5% energy is spent.
*For the next 9 actions, Electric-type moves will be less effective against Shadow11615’s team.
-Volkner attempts to use Magnet Rise, but the move fails, as Volkner is already under effects of Magnet Rise.
-3 actions remain for Magnet Rise.
-Volkner takes 1% toxic poisoning damage. Yawn takes effect, and Volkner falls asleep.
*=Totals*
-Flop a Dop has spent 13% energy. Flop a Dop is under effects of Mud Sport for the next 9 actions.
-Volkner has taken 2% damage and spent 4% energy. Volkner is under effects of Magnet Rise for 3 more actions, badly poisoned, and asleep.


Arena status: Unchanged.

Notes:
-Apologies for the minor wait, I’ve kind of dithered around a lot with this and things have been hectic for the last few days.
-Shadow 11615 commands first next round.


----------



## Shadow11615

I really could have planned better... And maybe I shouldn't make this a stall battle. But it's too late now.
Ok. FlopDoppy, use The Five Rule Algorithm.
1. Scald until burned.
2. Volkner=Burned=Dig(Down)
3. Underground+statused (self)=Refresh
4. Underground=Chill
5. Volkner=Protect=Hail
*Scald/Hail~Scald/Hail/Dig(Down)~Scald/Dig(Down)/Refresh/Chill/Hail*


----------



## Stryke

Oh wow... This is going so wrong... Well, better see if I can salvage this battle.

Volkner, use Snore! And, yeah. Snore all 3 times. If you happen to wake up during this round, use Facade, and keep using it for as long as you can. So:

*Snore/Facade~Snore/Facade~Snore/Facade*


----------



## M&F

Stryke123 vs Shadow11615
*Round 2*​


Spoiler: Challenge Rules



Format: 2 vs. 2 singles
Style: Switch 
DQ: 5 days? That sounds good.
Damage cap: 27%
Banned/restricted moves: Direct Recovery moves.





Spoiler: Arena



imagine a dirt arena, with about 6 rocks in it. Very original I know, but I want to keep it simple.


Arena status: Unchanged.


Stryke123 (OO)
*Volkner* the male Elekid
*Health: 98%* - *Energy: 96%*
*Ability:* Static - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 95
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 3% damage this round), asleep (100%). Under effects of Magnet Rise (3 more actions).
*Condition:* Might wake up when the battle actually begins, maybe.
*Commands*: Snore/Facade ~ Snore/Facade  ~ Snore/Facade

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 100%* - *Energy: 87%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Under effects of Mud Sport (9 more actions).
*Condition:* Donning the knightly suit of dirt armor.
*Commands*: Scald/Hail ~ Scald/Hail/Dig (down) ~ Scald/Dig (down)/Refresh/Chill/Hail

-----​
Thinking carefully through the latest developments, the trainers issued more commands – be it by whispering them onto sleeping ears, be it by actually jotting down some kind of multiple-step plan. Just as such resumed the battle between the lazily drifting Elekid and the dust-truffled Mudkip.

Just as the slumbering Pokémon seemed like it couldn’t possibly be a threat... it started to snore, which reinforced that idea. Only for a moment, however; in time, the snoring began to intensify, from a bothersome volume to an unnaturally loud rumbling sound with enough intensity to stun. Desperately trying to curb the incessant noise, Flop a Dop spat a blast of boiling hot water straight into his enemy’s peaceful face, hoping that the combination drowning-burning sensation would be enough to make the cacophony end; alas, it continued on and on, leaving the poor Mudkip to abandon the fight for a brief moment, to brace himself and weather the noise for just long enough to regain his senses.

Even when he could finally bear down and focus on the fight again, Flop a Dop suddenly realized he had no idea what to do next. There was some sort of... algorithm? He’d completely his notion of where the plan would be going by that point, and the disconcerting snoring sounds definitely did not help him think of which move he should be using. Light-headed and downcast, he simply let the remainder of the round pass him by.


-----

Stryke123 (OO)
*Volkner* the male Elekid
*Health: 85%* - *Energy: 81%*
*Ability:* Static - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 95
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 3% damage this round), asleep (75%).
*Condition:* Not an ounce less bored.
*Performed*: Snore ~ Snore ~ Snore

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 85%* - *Energy: 83%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Under effects of Mud Sport (6 more actions).
*Condition:* Desperately trying to get used to the snoring.
*Performed*: Scald ~ flinch ~ nothing​


Spoiler: Command resolutions, calculations, and rolls



*=Action 1*
-Volkner does not wake up [no roll needed].
-Commence Volkner’s Snore
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [96 > 5]. No secondary effect activation [67 > 30].
*5% damage is dealt to Flop a Dop. [5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 5%]
*5% energy is spent. [2.5% + 1 - 0 = 3.5% ≈ 4%]
-Volkner’s sleep counter falls to 95%.
-2 actions remain for Magnet Rise.
-Commence Flop a Dop's Scald.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [11 > 5]. No secondary effect activation [31 > 30].
*10% damage is dealt to Volkner. [8% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 10%]
*4% energy is spent. [4% + 1 – 1 = 4%]
*Volkner’s sleep counter falls to 85%.
-8 actions remain for Mud Sport.
-Volkner takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
=Action 2
-Volkner does not wake up [43 < 85].
-Commence Volkner’s Snore
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [63 > 5]. Secondary effect activated. [30 = 30].
*5% damage is dealt to Flop a Dop. [5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 5%]
*5% energy is spent. [2.5% + 1 - 0 = 3.5% ≈ 4%]
*Flop a Dop will flinch in this action.
-Volkner’s sleep counter falls to 80%.
-1 action remains for Magnet Rise.
-Flop a Dop flinches and cannot move.
-7 actions remain for Mud Sport.
-Volkner takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
=Action 3
-Volkner does not wake up [54 < 80].
-Commence Volkner’s Snore
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [86 > 5]. No secondary effect activation. [66 > 30].
*5% damage is dealt to Flop a Dop. [5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 5%]
*5% energy is spent. [2.5% + 1 - 0 = 3.5% ≈ 4%]
-Volkner’s sleep counter falls to 75%.
-Volkner’s Magnet Rise ends.
-Flop a Dop cannot understand his commands due to excessive conditionals and does not move.
-6 actions remain for Mud Sport.
-Volkner takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
*=Totals*
-Flop a Dop has taken 15% damage and spent 4% energy. Mud Sport’s duration is at 6 actions.
-Volkner has taken 13% damage and spent 15% energy. Volkner is no longer under effects of Magnet Rise. Volkner’s sleep counter is at 75%.


Arena status: Unchanged.

Notes:
-Snore caused Flop a Dop to flinch on the second action.
-Magnet Rise’s duration ended on the third action.
-Algorithm or no, Pokémon cannot understand commands with four or more conditionals. Since Flop a Dop was given five different possible moves in the third action, he ultimately failed to pick one.
-Stryke123 commands first next round.


----------



## Stryke

Alright. Volkner, just Snore like never before, and if you wake up, use Facade the rest of the round. So...

* Snore/Facade~Snore/Facade~Snore/Facade*

(Yep, its the same as last round.)


----------



## Shadow11615

Alright...Doing good. 
Change of plans...keep it simple

*Scald x3*


----------



## M&F

Stryke123 vs Shadow11615
*Round 3*​


Spoiler: Challenge Rules



Format: 2 vs. 2 singles
Style: Switch 
DQ: 5 days? That sounds good.
Damage cap: 27%
Banned/restricted moves: Direct Recovery moves.





Spoiler: Arena



imagine a dirt arena, with about 6 rocks in it. Very original I know, but I want to keep it simple.


Arena status: Unchanged.


Stryke123 (OO)
*Volkner* the male Elekid
*Health: 85%* - *Energy: 81%*
*Ability:* Static - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 95
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 4% damage this round), asleep (75%).
*Condition:* Not an ounce less bored.
*Commands*: Snore/Facade ~ Snore/Facade ~ Snore/Facade

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 85%* - *Energy: 83%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Under effects of Mud Sport (6 more actions).
*Condition:* Desperately trying to get used to the snoring.
*Commands*: Scald ~ Scald ~ Scald

-----​
For once, as he drifted back into the ground, Volkner seemed to sleep peacefully – quietly, one would instantly notice. The soothing silence briefly lifted Flop a Dop’s spirits...

... And yet, as soon as he started to attack again, he was caught perfectly off-guard by another guttural ear-blaster, this time sounding through the very ground and making it appear to shake. For a few moments, the attacking Mudkip could do little more than desperately focus on not losing his footing as the horrific noise stunned him.

The phonetic abuse persisted for the whole round, but Shadow11615’s Pokémon eventually managed to get just used enough to it that he could stick to the plan. Almost praying that he’d finally manage to knock awake that broken amplifier of an opponent, he doused the enemy’s face with scorching hot water yet again and yet again. No reaction; Volkner was, at best, only marginally less bored than earlier.


-----

Stryke123 (OO)
*Volkner* the male Elekid
*Health: 61%* - *Energy: 66%*
*Ability:* Static - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 95
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 4% damage this round), asleep (40%).
*Condition:* Appears uncomfortable, but still completely bored.
*Performed*: Snore ~ Snore ~ Snore

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 70%* - *Energy: 75%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Under effects of Mud Sport (3 more actions).
*Condition:* Worried about long-term hearing loss.
*Performed*: flinch ~ Scald ~ Scald​


Spoiler: Command resolutions, calculations, and rolls



*=Action 1*
-Volkner does not wake up [23 < 75].
-Commence Volkner’s Snore
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [76 > 5]. Secondary effect activated. [27 < 30].
*5% damage is dealt to Flop a Dop. [5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 5%]
*5% energy is spent. [2.5% + 1 - 0 = 3.5% ≈ 4%]
*Flop a Dop will flinch in this action.
-Volkner’s sleep counter falls to 70%.
-Flop a Dop flinches and cannot move.
-5 actions remain for Mud Sport.
-Volkner takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
*=Action 2*
-Volkner does not wake up [3 < 70].
-Commence Volkner’s Snore
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [41 > 5]. No secondary effect activation [68 > 30].
*5% damage is dealt to Flop a Dop. [5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 5%]
*5% energy is spent. [2.5% + 1 - 0 = 3.5% ≈ 4%]
-Volkner’s sleep counter falls to 65%.
-Commence Flop a Dop's Scald.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [41 > 5]. No secondary effect activation [66 > 30].
*10% damage is dealt to Volkner. [8% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 10%]
*4% energy is spent. [4% + 1 – 1 = 4%]
*Volkner’s sleep counter falls to 55%.
-4 actions remain for Mud Sport.
-Volkner takes 2% toxic poisoning damage.
*=Action 3*
-Volkner does not wake up [16 < 55].
-Commence Volkner’s Snore
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [31 > 5]. No secondary effect activation. [47 > 30].
*5% damage is dealt to Flop a Dop. [5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 5%]
*5% energy is spent. [2.5% + 1 - 0 = 3.5% ≈ 4%]
-Volkner’s sleep counter falls to 50%.
-Commence Flop a Dop's Scald.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [17 > 5]. No secondary effect activation [69 > 30].
*10% damage is dealt to Volkner. [8% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 10%]
*4% energy is spent. [4% + 1 – 1 = 4%]
*Volkner’s sleep counter falls to 40%.
-3 actions remain for Mud Sport.
-Volkner takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
*=Totals*
-Volkner has taken 24% damage and spent 15% energy. Volkner’s sleep counter is at 40%.
-Flop a Dop has taken 15% damage and spent 8% energy. Mud Sport’s duration is at 3 actions.


Arena status: Unchanged.

Notes:
-Snore on the first action triggered a flinch; besides that, no secondary effects activated in the round, and Volkner hasn’t managed to wake up.
-Shadow11615 commands first next round.


----------



## Shadow11615

Time for a really complicated Plan: ...What...Never mind...
*Scald*3*


----------



## Stryke

Hmm... I wonder what my plan of action could be this time... Let's switch it up a tad. Snore loud and proud the first two turns, Volkner, and if you wake up, use Facade. But on the third turn, just chill.

*Snore/Facade~Snore/Facade~Chill*


----------



## M&F

Stryke123 vs Shadow11615
*Round 4*​


Spoiler: Challenge Rules



Format: 2 vs. 2 singles
Style: Switch 
DQ: 5 days? That sounds good.
Damage cap: 27%
Banned/restricted moves: Direct Recovery moves.





Spoiler: Arena



imagine a dirt arena, with about 6 rocks in it. Very original I know, but I want to keep it simple.


Arena status: Unchanged.


Stryke123 (OO)
*Volkner* the male Elekid
*Health: 61%* - *Energy: 66%*
*Ability:* Static - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 95
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 5% damage this round), asleep (40%).
*Condition:* Appears uncomfortable, but still completely bored.
*Commands*: Snore/Facade ~ Snore/Facade ~ Chill

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 70%* - *Energy: 75%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Under effects of Mud Sport (3 more actions).
*Condition:* Worried about long-term hearing loss.
*Commands*: Scald ~ Scald ~ Scald

-----​
The end of the previous round amounted to little more than a pause in the constant status of the battle, as the situation of old engine-like snoring and desperate application of hot water continued. Even acquiring a painful, unsightly redness over the whole face did little to placate Volkner’s bottomless tedium.

When it seemed like another round would end in the same status quo, however, things suddenly started to change. The Elekid’s eyes finally sprung open again... even if he still had more of a mind to slack off than fight at that point. His opponent kept the hot water coming just be sure, but that did very little more than reveal a pale red glow on the attack’s mark. However, the sudden motion from attempting to target a now-awake foe caused Flop a Dop’s knightly armor of shining mud crack, coming apart to expose his blue skin once more.

The battling Pokémon eyed each other carefully – anything could happen now as the rhythm of the fight showed signs of changing...


-----

Stryke123 (OO)
*Volkner* the male Elekid
*Health: 34*%* - *Energy: 66%*
*Ability:* Static - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 95
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 5% damage this round). Burned (moderately).
*Condition:* Finally starting to get interested. Just starting.
*Performed*: Snore ~ Snore ~ Chill

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 60%* - *Energy: 63%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Stable
*Condition:* Downcast by his sudden loss of lordliness.
*Performed*: Scald ~ Scald ~ Scald​


Spoiler: Command resolutions, calculations, and rolls



*=Action 1*
-Volkner does not wake up [10 < 40].
-Commence Volkner’s Snore
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [69 > 5]. No secondary effect activation. [81 > 30].
*5% damage is dealt to Flop a Dop. [5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 5%]
*5% energy is spent. [2.5% + 1 - 0 = 3.5% ≈ 4%]
-Volkner’s sleep counter falls to 35%.
-Commence Flop a Dop's Scald.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [19 > 5]. Secondary effect activated [22 < 30].
*10% damage is dealt to Volkner. [8% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 10%]
*4% energy is spent. [4% + 1 – 1 = 4%]
*Volkner is now moderately burned.
*Volkner’s sleep counter falls to 25%.
-2 actions remain for Mud Sport.
-Volkner takes 2% toxic poisoning damage and 1% burn damage.
*=Action 2*
-Volkner does not wake up [17 < 25].
-Commence Volkner’s Snore
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [68 > 5]. No secondary effect activation [55 > 30].
*5% damage is dealt to Flop a Dop. [5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 5%]
*5% energy is spent. [2.5% + 1 - 0 = 3.5% ≈ 4%]
-Volkner’s sleep counter falls to 20%.
-Commence Flop a Dop's Scald.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [57 > 5].
*10% damage is dealt to Volkner. [8% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 10%]
*4% energy is spent. [4% + 1 – 1 = 4%]
*Volkner’s sleep counter falls to 10%.
-1 actions remain for Mud Sport.
-Volkner takes 1% toxic poisoning damage and 1% burn damage.
*=Action 3*
-Volkner wakes up [55 > 10].
-Commence Volkner’s Chill
*10% energy is restored.
-Commence Flop a Dop's Scald.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [56 > 5].
*2% damage is dealt to Volkner. 8% damage is blocked by the damage cap. [8% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 10%]
*4% energy is spent. [4% + 1 – 1 = 4%]
-Mud Sport's duration ends.
-Volkner takes no poisoning or burn damage this action due to the damage cap.
*=Totals*
-Volkner has taken 27% damage. Volkner is no longer asleep. Volkner is now moderately burned.
-Flop a Dop has taken 10% damage and spent 12% energy. Mud Sport’s effects have ended.


Arena status: Unchanged.

Notes:
-Scald procced burn on the first action.
-After some awfully unlucky sleep rolls, Volkner finally woke up on the third action.
-Volkner hit the damage cap on the third action.
-Mud Sport’s effect on Shadow11615’s team has reached the end of its duration on the third action.
-Stryke123 commands first next round.


----------



## Stryke

Um... Should I be worried or ecstatic? I guess both. Let's give it all we got Volkner!

*Magnet Rise~Thunderbolt~Thunder*


----------



## Shadow11615

Change of plan? Fine. Your wish is my command (to you).
Damage? Or stall? That is the question. The match draws near, every move will have to count (or not).
*Scald~Protect~Double Team*


----------



## M&F

Stryke123 vs Shadow11615
*Round 5*​


Spoiler: Challenge Rules



Format: 2 vs. 2 singles
Style: Switch 
DQ: 5 days? That sounds good.
Damage cap: 27%
Banned/restricted moves: Direct Recovery moves.





Spoiler: Arena



imagine a dirt arena, with about 6 rocks in it. Very original I know, but I want to keep it simple.


Arena status: Unchanged.


Stryke123 (OO)
*Volkner* the male Elekid
*Health: 34% * - *Energy: 66%*
*Ability:* Static - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 95
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 6% damage this round). Burned (moderately).
*Condition:* Finally starting to get interested. Just starting.
*Commands*: Magnet Rise ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunder

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 60%* - *Energy: 63%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Stable
*Condition:* Downcast by his sudden loss of lordliness.
*Commands*: Scald ~ Protect ~ Double Team

-----​
Limbering up from the stupor of the recently awakened, Volkner wasted no more time getting back to action, showing off his superior mobility by making his move much before his opponent could even get set. He dashed forward and leapt, one arm raised. And then, he just remained airborne in that position, having used Magnet Rise once more with a false start. For his flourish, he earned himself another searing rinse from the enemy.

Finally looking alive, the Elekid went ahead with a familiar move; the sparks running across his horns grew brighter and fiercer, until he blasted them away with a jerk of his head. A dangerous electric surge raced for Flop a Dop... Only to harmlessly course around a protective barrier and into the earth below.

The Mudkip's resistance only served to whet his foe's excitement. As soon as the mudfish Pokémon put on a starting dash for his next move, he was suddenly struck by a roaring bolt straight from the apparently mostly clear skies. Fortunately, he had coincidentally been positioned so as to keep the worst of the charge away from most of noteworthy danger zones in his body, but the damage was still plain to see as Flop a Dop struggled to keep his blackened legs in blurring stride until the end of the round.


-----

Stryke123 (OO)
*Volkner* the male Elekid
*Health: 15% * - *Energy: 51%*
*Ability:* Static - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 95
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 6% damage this round). Burned (moderately). Under effects of Magnet Rise (3 more actions).
*Condition:* All of a sudden, grinning fiercely.
*Performed*: Magnet Rise ~ Thunderbolt (missed) ~ Thunder

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 40%* - *Energy: 49%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Has 2 Double Team clones.
*Condition:* Sporting a new suit of armor -- a soot of armor.
*Performed*: Scald ~ Protect ~ Double Team​


Spoiler: Command resolutions, calculations, and rolls



*=Action 1*
-Commence Volkner’s Magnet Rise.
*4% energy is spent.
*Volkner has the Levitate ability for the next five actions.
-Commence Flop a Dop's Scald.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [95 > 5].
*10% damage is dealt to Volkner. [8% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 10%]
*4% energy is spent. [4% + 1 – 1 = 4%]
-Volkner takes 2% toxic poisoning damage and 1% burn damage.
*=Action 2*
-Commence Flop a Dop’s Protect.
*2% energy is spent.
*Flop a Dop is protected against attacks in this action.
-Commence Volkner's Thunderbolt.
*The attack is Protected against. Flop a Dop spends 6% energy. [9% * 1*25 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 ÷ 3 = 5.625 ≈ 6%]
*4% energy is spent. [4.5% + 0 - 1 = 3.5% ≈ 4%]
-4 actions remain for Magnet Rise.
-Volkner takes 2% toxic poisoning damage and 1% burn damage.
*=Action 3*
-Commence Volkner's Thunder.
*Successful hit [26 < 70]. No critical hit [25 > 5]. No secondary effect activation [97 > 30].
*20% damage is dealt. [11% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 = 20.625% ≈ 20%]
*7% energy is spent. [6.5% + 1 - 1 = 6.5% ≈ 7%]
-3 actions remain for Magnet Rise.
Commence Flop a Dop's Double Team.
*2% energy is spent.
*Flop a Dop now has 2 clones.
-Volkner takes 2% toxic poisoning damage and 1% burn damage.
*=Totals*
-Volkner has taken 19% damage and spent 15% energy. Volker is under effects of Magnet Rise for the next 3 actions.
-Flop a Dop has taken 20% damage and spent 14% energy. Flop a Dop has two Double Team clones.


Arena status: Unchanged.

Notes:
-Protect successfully prevented Thunderbolt from landing on the second action.
-Shadow11615 commands first next round.


----------



## Shadow11615

no. just no. i can't rely on luck anymore.
*Protect~HYDRO PUMP~Protect*


----------



## Stryke

Well, its time to pull out my ace in the sleeve... or something... I'll command now.

*Substitute (Small)~Thunder~Light Screen*


----------



## M&F

Stryke123 vs Shadow11615
*Round 6*​


Spoiler: Challenge Rules



Format: 2 vs. 2 singles
Style: Switch 
DQ: 5 days? That sounds good.
Damage cap: 27%
Banned/restricted moves: Direct Recovery moves.





Spoiler: Arena



imagine a dirt arena, with about 6 rocks in it. Very original I know, but I want to keep it simple.


Arena status: Unchanged.


Stryke123 (OO)
*Volkner* the male Elekid
*Health: 15% * - *Energy: 51%*
*Ability:* Static - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 95
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 7% damage this round). Burned (moderately). Under effects of Magnet Rise (3 more actions).
*Condition:* All of a sudden, grinning fiercely.
*Commands:* Substitute (Small) ~ Thunder ~ Light Screen

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 40%* - *Energy: 49%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Has 2 Double Team clones.
*Condition:* Sporting a new suit of armor -- a soot of armor.
*Commands:* Protect ~ Hydro Pump ~ Protect

-----​
Volkner, in perilous health but pumped for action; Flop a Dop, in better shape but losing his momentum. Each trainer carefully tried to work their way around their Pokémon's respective predicaments.

The Mudkips took cover in an instant, sheltering themselves in a translucent barrier again. Their opponent, with a grunt of disappointment, hovered lower and dug his hands into the dirt. Thinking quickly, he fashioned an Elekid doll out of nothing but dirt, stone, and an Elekid doll. Randomly discarded somewhere in the vast wasteland, perhaps? Either way, with a touch of the creator's stubby digits, the toy sprang to life... and said creator sprang closer to death, his sickness sending reeling almost out of consciousness.

Before giving in to the poison, Volkner put all he had left into one last attack. Once again, at his command, a bolt of lightning tore through the clear blue skies. With a brutal clap, it made its impact... against the ground, a stirred cloud of dust loosely hovering where one of the Flop a Dops had been standing. The real one sighed with relief, and his remaining afterimage perfectly followed suit.

His final attack ending in failure, the Elekid finally succumbed, restfully closing his eyes as he ceased to float. Before drifting from consciousness, he was treated to one last sight: two massive jets of water blasting off to absolutely nonwhere.


-----

Stryke123 (XO)
*Volkner* the male Elekid
*Health: 0% * - *Energy: 39%*
*Ability:* Static - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 95
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Condition:* Being poked by a desperate Substitute.
*Performed:* Substitute (Small) ~ Thunder (missed)






Volkner's Substitute: 10%

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 40%* - *Energy: 41%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Has 1 Double Team clones.
*Condition:* Watching his Hydro Pump sail towards the distant horizon.
*Performed:* Protect ~ Hydro Pump (missed)​


Spoiler: Command resolutions, calculations, and rolls



*=Action 1*
-Commence Flop a Dop's Protect.
*2% energy is spent.
*Flop a Dop is protected against attacks in this action.
-Commence Volkner's Substitute.
*5% energy is spent. 10% self-inflicted damage is taken.
*Volkner now has a Small Substitute.
-Volkner takes 2% toxic poisoning damage and 1% burn damage.
-2 actions remain for Magnet Rise.
*=Action 2*
-Commence Volkner's Thunder.
*Double Team check unsuccessful [2 ≠ 1]. The move strikes a clone. Flop a Dop now has 1 Double Team clone.
*7% energy is spent. [6.5% + 1 - 1 = 6.5% ≈ 7%]
-1 action remains for Magnet Rise.
-Commence Flop a Dop's Hydro Pump.
*The attack misses [99 > 80].
*6% energy is spent. [6.5% + 0 - 1 = 5.5% ≈ 6%]
-Volkner takes 2% toxic poisoning damage. *Volkner is KO'd.*
*=Totals*
-Volkner has taken 15% damage and spent 12% energy. Volkner is KO'd.
-Flop a Dop has spent 8% energy. Only one of Flop a Dop's Double Team clones remains.


Arena status: Unchanged.

Notes:
-Phew! Really sorry this took as long as it did, folks.
-Thunder on the second action hit one of Flop a Dop's Double Team clones instead of the real deal.
-Hydro Pump also whiffed completely on the second action.
-Not that it mattered much, though, as Volkner was done in by the poison damage on that action.
-I listed Volkner's Substitute in the end of round stats, but note that it'll be gone when Volkner is recalled, so the next Pokémon up won't be protected by it.
-Stryke123 sends out a new Pokémon and then commands first next round.


----------



## Stryke

Sorry for my incompetence, Volkner, as that's what did you in... Have a good long rest.

And no worries MF, we understand.

Anyway it's fire versus water oh joy what fun... Let's start a flame war Flint! *Ba dum tssss* *crickets chirp*

(Mental note: make puns in battle whenever possible)

Anyway I _DETECT_ some trouble ahead in this round, so lets gain an _EDGE_ over our opponent and put our _BEST FOOT FORWARD_. *everyone groans*

*Detect~Double-Edge~Mega Kick*


----------



## Shadow11615

*clap clap clap* I love puns, but I'm terrible at making them. 
Anyways, looks like we have the advantage! We'll just have to hold out a little bit longer. Assuming that mega kick misses but double edge hits, we can barely survive next round. What's more, torrent will activate. Do as much as you can!
*Double team (max), Toxic, Aqua Tail*


----------



## M&F

Puns, huh? I should warn you, in the noble sport of punkration, I am a gold medalist. Try me, and you shall be pun-ished -- sent to the pungeon, even.

Stryke123 vs Shadow11615
*Round 7*​


Spoiler: Challenge Rules



Format: 2 vs. 2 singles
Style: Switch 
DQ: 5 days? That sounds good.
Damage cap: 27%
Banned/restricted moves: Direct Recovery moves.





Spoiler: Arena



imagine a dirt arena, with about 6 rocks in it. Very original I know, but I want to keep it simple.


Arena status: Unchanged.


Stryke123 (XO)
*Flint* the male Magby
*Health: 100% * - *Energy: 100%*
*Ability:* Flame Body - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 83
*Status:* Stable
*Condition:* Was attempting to count the days on his claws for this.
*Commands:* Detect ~ Double Edge ~ Mega Kick

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 40%* - *Energy: 41%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Has 1 Double Team clone.
*Condition:* Watching his Hydro Pump sail towards the distant horizon.
*Commands:* Double Team (max clones) ~ Toxic ~ Aqua Tail

-----​
At the end of his initial charge, the trainer Stryke was faced with a burning question: which Pokémon would he send out next? Out of just ever so many possibilities, he decided to strike big and make sparks fly with Flint.

The Magby took to the battlefield with a fiery disposition, about ready to just start swining away at his opponent without a care... But his first order of the day was a defensive one: instead of attacking, he was to watch his opponent's move carefully and evade as necessary. And yet, the opponent made himself hard to be watched carefully, his split image halving itself twice over, resolving into the appearance of four Mudkips that seemed much more still than they truly were.

Undaunted -- really, nothing more than excited to finally attack -- the Live Coal Pokémon broke into a sprint of his own, much less subtle. He charged headfirst towards just any target in his way... And struck absolutely nothing, almost falling over instead. In his stupor, he was summarily doused from behind by the same sickening purple spray that had soaked into his fallen ally's veins previously, and now threatened to seep into his own stream.

Flint tried again to attack, this time trying to stamp his foot straight forward right into his foe's forehead -- and again, his move hit only the thin air ahead, another Flop a Dop disappearing before his foot. The two remaining ones leapt forward, their raised tailfins leaving a trail of seafoam as they crashed through the air... And then, both swung their rumps downward, tails striking the Magby's back like thundering oceanic waves. Which tail could have been the true, solid one? It was impossible to tell yet.


-----

Stryke123 (XO)
*Flint* the male Magby
*Health: 82% * - *Energy: 84%*
*Ability:* Flame Body - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 83
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 2% damage this round).
*Condition:* Confused, but still eager.
*Performed:* Detect ~ Double-Edge (missed) ~ Mega Kick (missed)

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 40%* - *Energy: 31%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Has 1 Double Team clone.
*Condition:* Showing off some Double Teamwork.
*Performed:* Double Team (max) ~ Toxic ~ Aqua Tail​


Spoiler: Command resolutions, calculations, and rolls



*=Action 1*
-Commence Flint’s Detect.
*2% energy is spent.
*Flint is protected against attacks in this action.
-Commence Flop a Dop’s Double Team.
*2% energy is spent.
*Flop a Dop now has 3 Double Team clones.
*=Action 2*
-Commence Flint’s Double-Edge.
*Double Team check unsuccessful [4≠1]. The move strikes a clone. Flop a Dop now has 2 clones.
*7% energy is spent. [7% + 0 – 0 = 7%]
-Commence Flop a Dop’s Toxic.
*Successful hit [3 < 90].
*4% energy is spent.
*Flint is badly poisoned.
-Flint takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
*=Action 3*
-Commence Flint’s Mega Kick.
*Double Team check unsuccessful [2≠1]. The move strikes a clone. Flop a Dop now has 1 clone.
*7% energy is spent. [7% + 0 – 1 = 7%]
-Commence Flop a Dop’s Aqua Tail.
*Successful hit [76 < 90]. No critical hit [96 > 5].
*16% damage is dealt. [9% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 = 16.875 ≈ 16%]
*4% energy is spent. [4.5% + 0 – 1 = 3.5% ≈ 4%]
-Flint takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
*=Totals*
-Flint has taken 18% damage and spent 16% energy. Flint is badly poisoned.
-Flop a Dop has spent 10% energy. Only one of Flop a Dop's Double Team clones remains.


Arena status: Unchanged.

Notes:
-Flint’s Double-Edge and Mega Kick both struck Double Team clones.
-Shadow11615 commands first next round.


----------



## Shadow11615

Ah... nice. Alright. Ok. Isn't this great. let's keep it simple. As usual, my calculations are terrible. So i want you to evolve, so we might as well go the whole 9 yards (or however many it was). Maybe i'll get lucky.
as for puns.... i'll sub out this round. my mind is too muddled think..... water you doing to me.
*Substitute (15%)~Mud Bomb~Water Pulse*


----------



## Stryke

Hmm, "pungeon", "muddled", yes, yes *writes these down* Oh! I'm attacking. Right, I was... thinking up a strategy. Yeah, lets go with that. Welp Flint, in order to win, I need to go all out with the puns. Gotta think of the most pungent punstrosities the world has ever known. They dont call me the punderful 
magici-pun for nothing. (Everyone starts booing me)

First, we must focus our puns into a pun-ch, and deal as much damage to the substitute as we can. Then, we must let the pun sun shine on this day. Finally, we must redouble our efforts, and team up, for there is strength in 
pun-bers. 

That was really confusing, so I think ill clear that up a bit.
*Focus Punch~Sunny Day~Double Team*


----------



## M&F

Stryke123 vs Shadow11615
*Round 8*​


Spoiler: Challenge Rules



Format: 2 vs. 2 singles
Style: Switch 
DQ: 5 days? That sounds good.
Damage cap: 27%
Banned/restricted moves: Direct Recovery moves.





Spoiler: Arena



imagine a dirt arena, with about 6 rocks in it. Very original I know, but I want to keep it simple.


Arena status: Unchanged.


Stryke123 (XO)
*Flint* the male Magby
*Health: 82% * - *Energy: 84%*
*Ability:* Flame Body - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 83
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 3% damage this round).
*Condition:* Confused, but still eager.
*Commands:* Focus Punch ~ Sunny Day ~ Double Team

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 40%* - *Energy: 31%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Has 1 Double Team clone.
*Condition:* Showing off some Double Teamwork.
*Commands:* Substitute(15%) ~ Mud Bomb ~ Water Pulse

-----​
Although he could barely sit still, Flint opened the round in silence, closing his eyes as he charged up all of his power at the edge of his knuckles. Before him, his opponent continued to multiply – from two and a cracked patch of tough dirt, molded by a gulp of water, there were suddenly four, some of a different complexion compared to others. All while this unfolded, the Focus Punch reached its apex; its user lashed out with a fist glowing as brightly as the sun... Striking clean through the last remaining Double Team clone, along with its illusory Substitute. Now the only Mudkips that remained were the real deal, although one was flesh and another was clay.

Finding it insufficient to attack with a fist glowing as brightly as the sun, the Magby turned to make the sun itself brighter. Heat waves spread out from all over his body, and soon enough, the few clouds that hung in the broad skies of the arena were pierced – there was absolutely no moisture or cover from the punishing sunlight. Flop a Dop, now out of his element and weakened by having split his life force, fashioned more clay with as much of his usual water as with his running sweatdrops, forming it into a nice and solid clump to mischievously throw right on his distracted foe’s face.

Between the clarity and the mud on his eyes, Flint could hardly see an inch ahead of him for a moment. But that was unimportant for his next move. Trip as much as he might have over the few fixtures of the battlefield, he managed to replicate the technique his enemy had been using all along the duel, with much more speed to put behind it – as soon as he managed a continuous sprint, he soon had as much as five of himself trailing alongside him.

With so many hotshots to aim for, the Mudkip’s own shots were made much less precise. He tried blasting away with a blob of water, but not only did half of it sizzle and evaporate under the harsh sun, what remained of it did little more than pass through a Double Team clone before it was lost into the ground.


-----

Stryke123 (XO)
*Flint* the male Magby
*Health: 70% * - *Energy: 76%*
*Ability:* Flame Body - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 83
*Status:* 1- Accuracy. Poisoned (toxic; 3% damage this round). Has 4 Double Team clones.
*Condition:* Thinking of how to best cast his selves as The Hotshots.
*Performed:* Focus Punch (missed) ~ Sunny Day ~ Double Team

Shadow11615 (OO)
*Flop a Dop* the male Mudkip
*Health: 25%* - *Energy: 15%*
*Ability:* Torrent- *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 40
*Status:* Torrent is active.
*Condition:* Seeing mirages.
*Performed:* Substitute(15%) ~ Mud Bomb ~ Water Pulse (missed)






Flop a Dop's Substitute: 15%​


Spoiler: Command resolutions, calculations, and rolls



*=Action 1*
-Flint is tightening his focus...
-Commence Flop a Dop’s Substitute.
*8% energy is spent. 15% self-inflicted damage is taken. Torrent activates.
*Flop a Dop now has a Medium Substitute.
-Commence Flint’s Focus Punch.
*Double Team check unsuccessful [2 ≠ 1]. The move strikes a clone. Flop a Dop has no more clones.
*9% energy is spent. [8.5% + 0 – 0 = 9%]
-Flint takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
*=Action 2*
-Commence Flint’s Sunny Day.
*4% energy is spent. [5% - 1 = 4%]
*The weather is changed to Sunny Day.
-Commence Flop a Dop’s Mud Bomb.
*Successful hit [59 < 85]. No critical hit [76 > 5]. Secondary effect activated [2 < 30].
*9% damage is dealt. [6.5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 = 9.75% ≈ 9%]
*5% energy is spent. [3.25% + 1 – 0 = 4.25% ≈ 5%]
*Flint’s Accuracy drops to 1-.
-Flint takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
-8 actions remain for Sunny Day.
*=Action 3*
-Commence Flint’s Double Team.
*5% energy is spent.
*Flint now has 5 Double Team clones.
-Commence Flop a Dop’s Water Pulse.
*Double Team check unsuccessful [4 ≠ 1]. The move strikes a clone. 4 clones remain for Flint.
*3% energy is spent. [3.9% + 0 – 1 = 2.9% ≈ 3%]
-Flint takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
-7 actions remain for Sunny Day.
*=Totals*
-Flint has taken 12% damage and spent 18% energy. Flint has 4 Double Team clones.
-Flop a Dop has taken 15% damage and spent 16% energy. Flop a Dop has gained a Medium Substitute. Flop a Dop’s Torrent activated. No more of Flop a Dop’s Double Team clones remain.


Arena status: The battlefield is completely exposed to a fierce sunlight (7 more actions).

Notes:
-Focus Punch in the first action struck the last of Flop a Dop’s Double Team clones.
-Mud Bomb in the second action procced to lower Flint’s Accuracy.
-Water Pulse in the third action struck one of Flint’s Double Team clones.
-Stryke commands first next round.


----------



## Stryke

Alright Flints, so far our luck has been absolutely rotten where did I go wrong hasn't been the best. Let's try and change that.

Use *Double Edge* on the Substitute until it breaks. If it breaks, use *Fire Blast* on Flop a Dop. And if Flop a Dop uses Double Team, use *Heat Wave*.

*Double Edge/Fire Blast/Heat Wave~Double Edge/Fire Blast/Heat Wave~Double Edge/Fire Blast/Heat Wave*

(Also, I'm no expert on human or Pokémon biology, but I'm pretty sure that if I tell one more awful pun, your ears will fall off. Seeing as how you probably like your ears, I'll stop for now.)


----------



## Shadow11615

Totally not late (sorry). Anyways, we just need to last a bit longer. While Flint's fancy double teams could be annoying (that's my hat trick! too bad I don't where hats to keep my tricks safe), along with his fiery tactics, we'll have to change that quick. 
*Rain Dance~Yawn~Hydro Pump*


----------



## Negrek

*Round Nine*​
*Stryke123 (XO)*

Flint (M) <Flame Body>
Health: 70%
Energy: 76%
Commands: Double Edge / Fire Blast / Heat Wave x3
- Thinking of how to best cast his selves as The Hotshots. 1- Accuracy. Poisoned (toxic; 3% damage this round). Has 4 Double Team clones.

*Shadow11615 (OO)*

Flop a Dop (M) <Torrent>
Health: 25%
Energy: 15%
Commands: Rain Dance ~ Yawn ~ Hydro Pump
- Seeing mirages. Torrent active. Has a substitute with 15% health.

Flint grins as one of his clones takes the water pulse instead of him. Finally, things are starting to go his way. Now that all of Flop a Dop's own doubles are taken care of, there's nothing standing between him and the mudkip's smug smiling face--nothing except the substitute, of course, cracked and flaking in the intense sunlight but still holding together well enough.

Not for much longer, though. Flint takes a second to gather his strength, then charges forward full-throttle, hurling himself into a brutal tackle aimed straight at Flop a Dop. The substitute steps in to defend the mudkip, of course, and Flint crashes headlong into it, the two of them collapsing on the ground. A second later the magby stands up, scuffed but exhilarated, and skips away again, giving himself some room for another run-up.

Meanwhile, Flop a Dop is, more than anything, tired and annoyed. It's hard to summon up much enthusiasm for dancing, at least until he considers Flint's dismay at seeing all his clones washed away. Serves the magby right for trying to horn in on Flop a Dop's own strategy.

Even so, Flop a Dop's rain dance could be a bit more enthusiastic. A vague side-to-side shuffle is enough to do the trick, though, and the sweltering sunlight is smothered in seconds by a collusion of thick, gray clouds, which promptly begin dumping torrential rain on the arena.

The substitute doesn't even have the opportunity to get properly back on its feet again before Flint belly-flops on top of it, crushing it once and for all. The driving rain is making the magby's already-dodgy vision even worse, and he's not actually quite sure where the real Flop a Dop's gone off to, but all that water can't really dampen his spirits. Now, at last, he can face Flop a Dop one-on-one. The KO is so close he can almost taste it.

Meanwhile, Flop a Dop is only feeling more lethargic than before. Even thinking about his last command for the round is making him tired. It's no surprise, then, that when Flint finally manages to draw a bead on him, squinting through the downpour, it's to find the mudkip in the middle of a huge, jaw-cracking yawn.

Flint yawns, too, and finds himself caught in a fit of inexplicable weariness. It takes real effort to stoke the fire in his chest, draw it all together into a compact but explosive ball. The magby spits up a glowing, sizzling fireball and watches with quiet pride as it unfurls into a huge arcane symbol, raindrops hissing and steaming away from it as it travels through the air. His delight turns to sudden dismay, however, when the attack simply drifts right past Flop a Dop without any effect--he should have aimed a little to the right, apparently.

Meanwhile, Flop a Dop is very slowly gearing up for a big attack of his own. The tired mudkip gets the sense that this is probably his last stand, the high note he's going to go out on--so he'd better make it good. He braces his feet, sucks in a huge, deep breath, and then spits out a powerful burst of water, at least as strong as a firehose and only made more so by the rain.

Unfortunately, it, too, completely fails to hit its target. Flop a Dop's left swaying in place, horrified and heartbroken and barely hanging on to his will to fight, while Flint doesn't even notice.

The magby has his own problems, down on one knee and trying to stifle a long string of yawns. He doesn't know if it's the disappointment of missing with the fire blast or what, but he just can't keep his eyes open. The magby slumps over on his side, blinking, eyes shutting for longer and long each time until he finally succumbs to sleep entirely.

*Stryke123 (XO)*

Flint (M) <Flame Body>
Health: 59%
Energy: 56%
Used: Double Edge ~ Double Edge ~ Fire Blast (missed)
- Snoozing. Badly poisoned (5% damage next round). Deeply asleep. -1 Accuracy

*Shadow11615 (OO)*

Flop a Dop (M) <Torrent>
Health: 25%
Energy: 1%
Commands: Rain Dance ~ Yawn ~ Hydro Pump (missed)
- Woozy with fatigue. Torrent active.

*Terrain Notes*
A downpour is rapidly turning the dusty field into a morass of mud (6 more actions).

*Final Notes*
- Shadow11615 attacks first next round.



Spoiler: numbers



Flint's command: double-edge
Energy: Base 7%
Acc: 95%
Roll: 11
		HIT!
Crit roll: 6
Damage:
Pow 120 -> base 12%, 4% recoil

Flop a Dop's command: rain dance
Energy: Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: clones destroyed

Round One Results

Flint
66%
69%

Flop a Dop
25%
11%
sub @ 3%

-- Begin Action Round --

Flint's command: double-edge
Energy: Base 7%
Acc: 95%
Roll: 15
		HIT!
Crit roll: 12
Damage:
Pow 120 -> base 12%, 4% recoil

Flop a Dop's command: yawn
Energy: Base 4%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: drowse

Round Two Results

Flint
62%
62%

Flop a Dop
25%
7%

-- Begin Action Round --

Flint's command: fire blast
Energy: Base 7% - 1% STAB = 6% energy
Acc: 85% - 5% stat = 80%
Roll: 3
		MISS!
Damage: n/a

Flop a Dop's command: hydro pump
Energy: Base 7% - 1% STAB = 6% energy
Acc: 80%
Roll: 1
		MISS!
Damage: n/a

-- End of Round Damages --

Flint: 4% psn

-- Round Three Results --

Flint
58%
56%

Flop a Dop
25%
1%


----------



## Negrek

DQ warning for Shadow11615. Twenty-four hours for commands.


----------



## Negrek

Right, let's get this closed up. Shadow11615 is disqualified, Finchwidget wins, and we all get to find out if I remember how the battle closure system works on the app.

Edit: okay, no, I _definitely_ don't know how to do emergency ref stuff on the app, lol. I'll ask Zhorken about it. Sorry, Finchwidget, it'll take a little longer to get your prizes processed.


----------



## Stryke

Negrek said:


> Right, let's get this closed up. Shadow11615 is disqualified, Finchwidget wins, and we all get to find out if I remember how the battle closure system works on the app.
> 
> Edit: okay, no, I _definitely_ don't know how to do emergency ref stuff on the app, lol. I'll ask Zhorken about it. Sorry, Finchwidget, it'll take a little longer to get your prizes processed.


It's fine; I'm just glad the battle got wrapped up. Thanks for taking this on!!


----------



## Zhorken

Negrek said:


> Right, let's get this closed up. Shadow11615 is disqualified, Finchwidget wins, and we all get to find out if I remember how the battle closure system works on the app.
> 
> Edit: okay, no, I _definitely_ don't know how to do emergency ref stuff on the app, lol. I'll ask Zhorken about it. Sorry, Finchwidget, it'll take a little longer to get your prizes processed.


I marked you as an e-ref, so it should let you close this now.


----------

